# Which station in Boston do I park at?



## vacationlover2 (Mar 30, 2011)

There was a thread on here years ago about saving money on parking at Boston hotels by parking at the end of one of the metro lines.  They have long term parking for like $5 per day.  

Which station is it?

Thanks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Alewife Station at the end of the Red Line in Cambridge.

I believe it's up to $7 per day now.
Don't forget that you'll have to pay about $2 each way to get to & from. If you get a Charlie Card, it'll be slightly less.


There is comparable parking near the Joseph Moakley Courthouse or around the corner from South Station. These may be better if you're staying near the waterfront.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Mar 30, 2011)

We are staying at Marriott Custom House.  Which place is best?

Thanks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 30, 2011)

I'll be in court ( a few blcoks down from the Custom House - a good walk) on Friday, so I'll recheck any old info that I posted here:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23858&highlight=parking


When will you be in Boston ?  Parking can be very tough on the day of the BAA Marathon .

Also, I'd be glad to show you around for a day.


----------



## vacationlover2 (Mar 30, 2011)

We arrive April 22 and leave April 29.

Thanks!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good dates.

Are you driving up from the lovely Garden State or renting a car whilst here ?


----------



## bdh (Apr 1, 2011)

vacationlover2 said:


> We are staying at Marriott Custom House.  Which place is best?
> 
> Thanks!



Wellington was the closest station to CH that allows overnight parking - was $6.50 a day in 2009.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 17, 2011)

http://en.parkopedia.com/parking/northern_avenue_boston/  8-12 are closest and a good value. Call them first, though. Things change.

The Custom House is closest to #17 & 18 of the following list:

http://en.parkopedia.com/parking/south_station_bus_terminal_connector_boston/

Scroll down.

Other:  http://boston.centralparking.com/Boston.html  You're in the Faneuil Hall and Financial neighborhoods. Also, South Station, Atlantic Ave and Seaport are close, too. A bit of a hike can take you to the Boston Common or Public Gardens. It's a nice hike, though. Oh, the Leather district/Chinatown are a short walk, too.

http://www.advantageboston.com/MapsDirections/BCEC-Parking.asp  Call the managers to see if you can work a deal for a week's stay.


----------



## Gary (Apr 18, 2011)

*Parking on the MBTA*

Another option for parking is at the Wonderland station at the north end of the MBTA Blue Line. There is lost of parking, and you can park there for up to a week. It is outdoor, and just a couple of stops north of Logan Airport, too.


----------



## bilfbr245 (Apr 19, 2011)

Gary, This sounds like a good option when you are flying out for a week, especially since I believe the blue line goes to Logan airport.  Although sometimes you need 8 days of parking to be gone a week.  How firm is the one week limit?  How much per day if you recall to park there?  Thanks.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 20, 2011)

bilfbr245 said:


> Gary, This sounds like a good option when you are flying out for a week, especially since I believe the blue line goes to Logan airport.  Although sometimes you need 8 days of parking to be gone a week.  How firm is the one week limit?  How much per day if you recall to park there?  Thanks.



  I'm not Gary, but I did find this:  http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/subway/lines/stations/?stopId=15415.

More info on the Blue Line:  http://www.mbta.com/schedules_and_maps/subway/lines/default.asp?route=BLUE

The Custom House is closest to Aquarium Station. Also close to State Street.

Yes, the Blue Line does go near Logan. Get off at Airport Station. You'll go upstairs and catch the Logan shuttle (Massport) . It runs a continuous loop.


----------



## Gary (Apr 20, 2011)

*Wonderland mbta station*

I've not tried to push the seven day limit at Wonderland. I've feared I'd be towed. Let us all know if you find out!
good luck,
Gary


----------



## bilfbr245 (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Gary and Beaglemom3,  I guess I would not want to push it either,  But someday it would be nice to find a way to avoid the high Logan parking fees.


----------



## falmouth3 (Apr 20, 2011)

It's pretty easy to beat the 7 day limit.  Take a quick train ride back to your parking garage.  Drive out of the lot, pay your fee, and then come back in and park in a different spot.  This works if you're staying in Boston, but it won't work if you are parking there and flying out to somewhere else.

BTW, I think you can get a 7 day pass on the "T" for $15.  What a deal.


----------

